# Denver CO Zombie Crawl - Oct. 22nd, 2011



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

2011 Zombie Crawl









On Saturday October 22, 2011 at 2:00pm, Denver will be holding the largest Zombie gathering in history at Skyline Park.

Remember, this is an ALL AGES and FREE event. Everyone is welcome. We do however ask that you bring a non-perishable food item to donate to the Food Bank of the Rockies.

The Denver Hearse Club will be taking part in the crawl too.

Registration info here:http://eyeheartbrains.com/


----------

